# Happy Birthday, Wolfie!



## Wolfiesmom

Two years ago today, I wasn't aware that you existed. I had no idea that in a few short months, you would come into my life and steal my heart. I am proud to be Momma to such a gorgeous and amazing dog! Happy 2nd birthday, Punky Poo! I love you very much!


----------



## jprice103

I :wub: Wolfie! Happy Birthday handsome boy!! You share a birthday with Cheyenne!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Happy Birthday Wolfie, you handsome stud!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy Birthday handsome! :birthday:


----------



## Mrs.K

HAPPY BIRTHDAY & Herzlichen Glueckwunsch :wub::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Lilie

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Wolfie....
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## chicagojosh

happy bday wolfie!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

HAPPY! HAPPY! HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOLFIE!!!:happyboogie:
:birthday:
I'm sure momma has some plans for you......:wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom

We are going for a nice birthday W..A..L..K... I can't say the word because he goes insane crying and bouncing around when I say that word or if he sees me getting the poop bags out of the closet. LOL! He already had his birthday breakfast with some fresh chicken added and will have the same for supper.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Yum!! Hopefully the W-A-L-K is a great adventure.....


----------



## Jason L

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Birthday Wolfie. Daisy and Lucky say have fun and treats!Love his puppy picture. You are a handsome boy Wolfie.


----------



## PaddyD

Happy number 2 !!! Birthday, that is.
What a neat looking guy!
Very handsome and fit.


----------



## Rerun

happy birthday wolfie!


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Wolfie! Hope you have many more happy years. Chloe sends kisses.


----------

